# Cramps and painful bowel movements



## Britt91398 (Nov 6, 2015)

I started having cramps and whenever I have a bowel movement they hurt really bad. And I'm having frequent bowel movements.


----------



## can.diem (Jan 3, 2017)

If you don't mind my asking, what are the details surrounding the cramps when you have bowel movements? Also, do you feel at all better when you do pass stool, despite the cramps, or are they so bad that you are afraid to pass stool at all? If the latter is true, I can say that I could relate to that at one point. (Only curious on the last part.)

Hope you can find some sort of relief. Have you been able to enjoy the holidays?


----------

